# City Folk ...



## *Andi

That would be folks from NYC ...  We started moving our hay today. Which is one sweet deal, hay fields that are taken care of then put in a barn for us to move... when we have time to do so. 

So back to the city folk... We had a trailer full of hay, stopped to get fuel and had some city folks wanting to smell our hay. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

The man and wife were here to visit family and the first "real" trip out of the city. I did try and not.... LOL ... Can I touch it and smell it.  (Well, I guess)

What are you going to feed with it??? (one of the many questions ask) It was a very eye opening experience...(for the 4 of us) My hubby did tell the guy to go to TS and get a small bale to take back home with them ...something about making a coffee table out of it. (The wife didn't think so but the guy thought it was cool.) 

It was interesting to say the least...

To be honest ... I would be lost in their city... but I did get a birds eye view of two people from inter NYC... (And while I did have more than a few lol ... Thinking back now ... it was rather spooky.)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

They got no clue what so ever. Can ya imagine what they'd do with a load a manure?


----------



## Guardian

OldCootHillbilly said:


> They got no clue what so ever. Can ya imagine what they'd do with a load a manure?


They got one for a mayor...


----------



## Grimm

LOL! Makes me think of the stories my parents tell about when they went to college in Kansas...

They are both from NYC and still talk about moving back to Emporia, Kansas.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Many city people seriously seem to think that food magically appears in the supermarket pretty much out of thin air. 'Course, they tend to be the people that have lived in the big city all of their lives, went to what passes for their schools, soaked in the pop culture, which barely even acknowledges that farms even exist (and probably voted for Obama).

I was raised in a mid-sized city environment, and I live in a somewhat major city now, but even I know a little bit about what a farm is, and what goes on in one, enough to know that that kind of lifestyle isn't for me.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## weedygarden

*City mouse, country mouse*

When I was a kid in small town South Dakota, a car pulled up to the local swimming pool with New York plates. A kid jumps out and asks, "Where are the stage coaches?

"Um, I don't know. We don't have any."

But more disturbing things that I have seen is people who have no idea about wild animals. One kid in Yellowstone Park was throwing rocks at an elk. His parents, "Johnny, don't throw rocks at it." No change in Johnny's behavior. No change in parent's behavior.

Another time in Yellowstone, an older woman we called Grandma was standing with her back to a bison and we can see the people with the camera motioning her to back up closer to the bison. We drove on saying, "Tomorrow we will hear about Grandma getting trampled by the bison." The next day we heard about an older woman who was trampled by a bison in Yellowstone.

So many people do not understand wild animals. On yet another trip through Yellowstone, people are stopped by the side of the road, all looking at something in the distance. We see a park ranger and ask him what everyone is watching. It was a grizzly and without the ranger keeping them back, people wanted to get closer.


----------



## Mase92

Reading the story I'm kinda scratching my head, how can you live that long and not see that? I guess it is what makes the world go round, different stuff.

Cool story non-the-less I bet it was weird to see their reactions...lol


----------



## Wellrounded

Had a visitor here a while ago who had never seen naked flame except from a cigarette lighter, another one who wouldn't eat anything grown in the ground and another one who said we were 'filthy' because we swan in the pond (I didn't tell her we all showered in that water  )


----------



## LincTex

*Andi said:


> That would be folks from NYC ...
> What are you going to feed with it??? (one of the many questions ask)


Hell, at least he *knew* it was used for feed!!!

Be very glad you didn't have to dodge any "Why would anyone need a trailer full of dried grass?" type of questions.

I have to admit, I love the smell of good hay. 
I especially love being out on an open tractor raking it. I mean, I have smelled it for over 40 years and I still love it no matter what.... so I would have stopped to smell your load of hay as well!


----------



## mdprepper

Where we live there is a dairy farm about 1 1/2 miles from our house. We have had a big influx of folks moving in here from New Jersey (because of the military base). When we had that long stretch of hot humid weather you could smell the farm. Those folks from Jersey would come outside and wrinkle up their noses and start asking what that stench was. Hubby and I would tell them, they were shocked that farms were allowed so close to where people live. "No, we built houses close to a farm."


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Thank God my life was not that of a city dweller.


----------



## TheLazyL

weedygarden said:


> ....On yet another trip through Yellowstone, people are stopped by the side of the road, all looking at something in the distance. We see a park ranger and ask him what everyone is watching. It was a grizzly and without the ranger keeping them back, people wanted to get closer.


If the Park Ranger had taken a coffee break then some future Washington Politicians would have been eliminated??


----------



## Country Living

They ought to be down wind when a chicken house is cleaned.... it gives one an appreciation that it's only done a couple of times a year.


----------



## oldvet

Country Living said:


> They ought to be down wind when a chicken house is cleaned.... it gives one an appreciation that it's only done a couple of times a year.


Yep, just driving by one will get your attention (especially on a very hot Summer's day), so I can just imagine what it's like cleaning one out.

You would be amazed at the number of folks that live in the Northern "big cities" that are surprised to find out that us Texans actually drive vehicles and don't ride horses or ride in buggies or wagons everywhere we go.

Some even think we still have "shoot outs on main street at high noon".


----------



## NaeKid

oldvet said:


> Some even think we still have "shoot outs on main street at high noon".


I always thought that was what civilized people did! :rofl:


----------



## dixiemama

They living in eastern KY!!! I went to school for a couple of months in MI. I was asked DAILY by the kids if we had dirt floors, indoor plumbing, electric, and the internet. They were shocked to learn we did! 

And don't get me started on when they found out my mamas was a McCoy.


----------



## Hooch

some questions I've been asked by city folks passing through..."what's the name of that big lake over there?" "Umm...most people call it the Pacific"

another question I cant count how many times I've been asked is; " So we have to.. you know..go into the forest to see the big redwood trees??" One guy stopped me on my walk with his wife n said, "Where are the redwoods?" I asked which direction he came from and he stated they just drove up from the south. Im sure I had a skewed look on my face because they just drove roughly 1.5 hours through some of the nicest patches of Redwood National n State Park areas. So I asked them if they ever saw the Jurassic Park second movie, their reply "Yes.." I informed them they just drove by where they filmed alot of those scenes. I asked if to go home they planned on driving the same way south? they said yes, so I suggested they stop the car and get out and take a walk..they say, " You mean walk in the woods???" lol...


----------



## *Andi

LincTex said:


> Hell, at least he *knew* it was used for feed!!!
> 
> Be very glad you didn't have to dodge any "Why would anyone need a trailer full of dried grass?" type of questions.
> 
> I have to admit, I love the smell of good hay.
> I especially love being out on an open tractor raking it. I mean, I have smelled it for over 40 years and I still love it no matter what.... so I would have stopped to smell your load of hay as well!


True ... He did have a clue that is was hay and for feeding farm animals. He wanted to know what kind of animals we had. (and why, along with what do you do with them.)

While I also love to work a hay field and smelling the fresh cut goodness ... but I've never had someone to ask that before...lol (Oh, and I bet he will watch for TS ... to buy a small coffee table  before going home.)


----------



## ras1219como

mdprepper said:


> Where we live there is a dairy farm about 1 1/2 miles from our house. We have had a big influx of folks moving in here from New Jersey (because of the military base). When we had that long stretch of hot humid weather you could smell the farm. Those folks from Jersey would come outside and wrinkle up their noses and start asking what that stench was. Hubby and I would tell them, they were shocked that farms were allowed so close to where people live. "No, we built houses close to a farm."


I would rather smell a dairy farm than a dumpster full of nasty trash any day of the week!


----------



## TheLazyL

Or the City folks that more out into the country,build down wind from the hog farm and then complain to the County Officials about how they should regulated the Farmer....


----------



## Grimm

Hooch said:


> some questions I've been asked by city folks passing through..."what's the name of that big lake over there?" "Umm...most people call it the Pacific"
> 
> another question I cant count how many times I've been asked is; " So we have to.. you know..go into the forest to see the big redwood trees??" One guy stopped me on my walk with his wife n said, "Where are the redwoods?" I asked which direction he came from and he stated they just drove up from the south. Im sure I had a skewed look on my face because they just drove roughly 1.5 hours through some of the nicest patches of Redwood National n State Park areas. So I asked them if they ever saw the Jurassic Park second movie, their reply "Yes.." I informed them they just drove by where they filmed alot of those scenes. I asked if to go home they planned on driving the same way south? they said yes, so I suggested they stop the car and get out and take a walk..they say, " You mean walk in the woods???" lol...


GRRRRRR! People can't believe we live in the mountains and it is nothing like the SoCal ski resort communities on the other side of the mountain range. No, there is no Prada store in town...! :gaah:


----------



## ZoomZoom

Or the city folk that come out in their $70,000 Mercedes that think they're the cats meow and the farmers are dirt poor. Then you point to a tractor and let them know that it costs $100,000 and that combine sitting over there that only gets used 3 weeks a year costs $250,000.


----------



## MDsapper

ras1219como said:


> I would rather smell a dairy farm than a dumpster full of nasty trash any day of the week!


you dont know stink til you smelled the poo pond sitting in the middle of kandahar airfield in the middle of summer in afghanistan. and the whole country of iraq smells just as bad.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

One time in Yellowstone some city idiots kid got mauled cause they set him on the back of a black bear. Why yall ask? They wanted a picture a the kid on the bear! It weren't yogie bear.


----------



## Boomy

oldvet said:


> Some even think we still have "shoot outs on main street at high noon".


We don't!?!? Ohhh?..... I might owe a few people an apology or three.....:sssh:


----------



## Lake Windsong

When we were little, we lived 'in town' and spent most of the summer 'in the country' at our grandma's. When it was going to get groceries day, we would line up to get our baths-in the middle of the day-before we could pile into the truck to go to town. As we were the city folk, we never could understand why a truck ride to within blocks of our house meant we had to bathe in pond water in the middle of the day.


----------



## cnsper

When I lived in Alaska, I got asked all the time by people from the lower 48....

1. What kind of houses do you live in?
2. What kind of money do you use?

The exchange rate was a killer when going on vacation to the lower 48....


----------



## jeff47041

LincTex said:


> Hell, at least he *knew* it was used for feed!!!
> 
> Be very glad you didn't have to dodge any "Why would anyone need a trailer full of dried grass?" type of questions.
> 
> I have to admit, I love the smell of good hay.
> I especially love being out on an open tractor raking it. I mean, I have smelled it for over 40 years and I still love it no matter what.... so I would have stopped to smell your load of hay as well!


I'm with you. I love the smell of hay when I'm raking.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

Being a fifth generation Texan I get the standard ones. What kind of horse do you ride to work? Why aren't you wearing boots? 

It really gets to them when they find out I am Native American and my grandfather grew up on the Reservation. You can't imagine what that brings up.


----------



## jeff47041

mdprepper said:


> Where we live there is a dairy farm about 1 1/2 miles from our house. We have had a big influx of folks moving in here from New Jersey (because of the military base). When we had that long stretch of hot humid weather you could smell the farm. Those folks from Jersey would come outside and wrinkle up their noses and start asking what that stench was. Hubby and I would tell them, they were shocked that farms were allowed so close to where people live. "No, we built houses close to a farm."


We get city visitors several times a year. Nieces and other relatives bring their company to see the pigs, tractors and such.

When they ask me what that smell is, our reply is always "Money"


----------



## jeff47041

I traveled for work for about ten years. When I was in Arkansas, I was driving past a field where they were harvesting rice. They had to think I was a crazy city boy because I stopped and asked them questions and checking out the equipment. I did the same thing in Louisiana when I came across a field of sugar cane being harvested. And again in Tennessee when I got to see cotton being harvested.

All I've seen all my life is Hay, corn, soybeans, wheat, and oats. So it's really interesting to see crops of other regions.


----------



## goshengirl

jeff47041 said:


> All I've seen all my life is Hay, corn, soybeans, wheat, and oats. So it's really interesting to see crops of other regions.


Gotta admit, I love to stop and watch a good harvest... anywhere...


----------



## LincTex

jeff47041 said:


> They had to think I was a crazy city boy because I stopped and asked them questions .


No - they didn't think you were by the questions you are asking.

If your questions sound like "what's that big round black thing" or "what's that weird cutter looking thing" ....then they would think you were.


----------



## Country Living

goshengirl said:


> Gotta admit, I love to stop and watch a good harvest... anywhere...


I know what you mean. Spouse and I sit on the porch with a cold beer and watch some of the mowing and rolling of the hay. There's just something serene and earthy about the whole process.


----------



## millertimedoneright

I live in Texas and I get the questions abt riding horses to work and wearing boots every time I vacation somewhere...it's amazing how many northern city folk that truly think that we still all live on farms driving our wagons full of produce to town to sell to feed our families...


----------



## Genevieve

mdprepper said:


> Where we live there is a dairy farm about 1 1/2 miles from our house. We have had a big influx of folks moving in here from New Jersey (because of the military base). When we had that long stretch of hot humid weather you could smell the farm. Those folks from Jersey would come outside and wrinkle up their noses and start asking what that stench was. Hubby and I would tell them, they were shocked that farms were allowed so close to where people live. "No, we built houses close to a farm."


 In my hometown which is not quite an hours drive from d.c., realtors have actually had to add a page in the sales contract saying that the people are buying a lot/home near a WORKING farm and there will be smells that go along with it and by signing the page they are acknowledging the fact that they've been informed of it.
It had gotten so bad with so many complaints about the "smells" and the "sounds"(depending on how close they were to the farms) to the local commissioner's office that they made the realtors add the page.

It always amazes me how different people are so much in their own little worlds and how ignorant they are of the actual world outside. 
I can't help but wonder exactly how they manage to function day to day.

I'm sure I would have trouble navigating in a city but I at least have the intelligence to know to find a street map somewhere and use it to find where I need to go.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Grimm said:


> LOL! Makes me think of the stories my parents tell about when they went to college in Kansas...
> 
> They are both from NYC and still talk about moving back to Emporia, Kansas.


That's where I grew up. It's still a good place to live.

Steve


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> It always amazes me how different people are so much in their own little worlds and *how ignorant they are of the actual world outside*. I can't help but wonder exactly how they manage to function day to day.


It's an actual mental disease.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

We've had lots of out-of-state visitors in our area and can certainly identify with most of the posts here. One of the saddest and most telling comments came from a teen from NYC. He was appalled that we'd leave a pickup unguarded in the parking lot when we went into the grocery store. He was amazed to see everything still in the back of the truck when we came back to it 20 minutes later. He was scared to death of the open display of firearms in so many places yet couldn't wrap his mind around the possibility that the two had anything to do with each other. He also flatly refused to believe that the cows in the pastures could someday be the main course at McDonalds. We won't even talk about his reaction to the information about where eggs came from!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Genevieve said:


> In my hometown which is not quite an hours drive from d.c., realtors have actually had to add a page in the sales contract saying that the people are buying a lot/home near a WORKING farm and there will be smells that go along with it and by signing the page they are acknowledging the fact that they've been informed of it.
> It had gotten so bad with so many complaints about the "smells" and the "sounds"(depending on how close they were to the farms) to the local commissioner's office that they made the realtors add the page.
> 
> It always amazes me how different people are so much in their own little worlds and how ignorant they are of the actual world outside.
> I can't help but wonder exactly how they manage to function day to day.
> 
> I'm sure I would have trouble navigating in a city but I at least have the intelligence to know to find a street map somewhere and use it to find where I need to go.


Personally, we think the cities stink ... exhaust fumes, constant noise, traffic congestion, panhandlers, yuch!!!!

We often wonder if kids in school are taught as much about their own country as they are about foreign nations (or even if they're taught anything at all except PC nonsense).


----------



## TheLazyL

A cowboy named Bud was overseeing his herd in a remote mountainous pasture in California when suddenly a brand-new BMW advanced toward him out of a cloud of dust.

The driver, a young man in a Brioni suit, Gucci shoes, RayBan sunglasses and YSL tie, leaned out the window and asked the cowboy, "If I tell you exactly how many cows and calves you have in your herd, Will you give me a calf?"

Bud looks at the man, obviously a yuppie, then looks at his peacefully grazing herd and calmly answers, "Sure, Why not?"

The yuppie parks his car, whips out his Dell notebook computer, connects it to his Cingular RAZR V3 cell phone, and surfs to a NASA page on the Internet, where he calls up a GPS satellite to get an exact fix on his location which he then feeds to another NASA satellite that scans the area in an ultra-high-resolution photo.

The young man then opens the digital photo in Adobe Photoshop and exports it to an image processing facility in Hamburg , Germany.

Within seconds, he receives an email on his Palm Pilot that the image has been processed and the data stored. He then accesses an MS-SQL database through an ODBC connected Excel spreadsheet with email on his Blackberry and, after a few minutes, receives a response.

Finally, he prints out a full-color, 150-page report on his hi-tech, miniaturized HP LaserJet printer, turns to the cowboy and says, "You have exactly 1,586 cows and calves."

"That's right. Well, I guess you can take one of my calves," says Bud.

He watches the young man select one of the animals and looks on with amusement as the young man stuffs it into the trunk of his car.

Then Bud says to the young man, "Hey, if I can tell you exactly what your business is, will you give me back my calf?"

The young man thinks about it for a second and then says, "Okay, why not?"

"You're a Congressman for the U.S. Government", says Bud.

"Wow! That's correct," says the yuppie, "but how did you guess that?"

"No guessing required." answered the cowboy. "You showed up here even though nobody called you. You want to get paid for an answer I already knew, to a question I never asked. You used millions of dollars worth of equipment trying to show me how much smarter than me you are, and you don't know a thing about how working people make a living, or about cows for that matter. This is a herd of sheep.

Now give me back my dog.


----------



## millertimedoneright

That's funny a hell right there


----------



## dixiemama

I know so many people like that!!! Hahhahha

Actually had a woman ask me once how I could live with myself for feeding my family 'dirty animals from a farm when there is perfectly good meat at the store that's clean'. Uuummmm cuz I know what my neighbor feeds her livestock and how they are kept. I don't know what government regulated farms feed their livestock nor how they're kept. 

Its hard to believe (sometimes) how ignorant people are.


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> how I could live with myself for feeding my family 'dirty animals from a farm when there is perfectly good meat at the store that's clean'.
> Its hard to believe (sometimes) how ignorant people are.


It's an epidemic.....


----------



## CoffeeTastic

Hah, that isn't rare at all. Some are living in la-la land.


----------



## zracer7

From now on if the subject comes up about where to get food in a SHTF situation I'll tell people to "just go to the food factory in the Nevada desert. That'll thin out the herd. :lolsmash:


----------



## k0xxx

It is amazing how little a lot of people know about where there food comes from. My wife I tried to help transplanted neighbor, who had lost her job and was having a tough time, and brought her a couple dozen eggs. She didn't want them because they came from chickens, and not from the store. When I tried to explain to her that's where store bought eggs came from, you'd have though that I had sprouted horns by the way she looked at me.


----------



## goshengirl

k0xxx said:


> It is amazing how little a lot of people know about where there food comes from. My wife I tried to help transplanted neighbor, who had lost her job and was having a tough time, and brought her a couple dozen eggs. She didn't want them because they came from chickens, and not from the store. When I tried to explain to her that's where store bought eggs came from, you'd have though that I had sprouted horns by the way she looked at me.


Oh... my... word...

These stories never cease to amaze (and scare) me.


----------



## UncleJoe

For 8-9 months out of the year we're overrun with eggs but my mom won't eat anything but "Egglands Best" because she knows they're safe.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Just got caught up on this thread. Wow. I have lived in the country all my life. I guess I take for granted all the things I've seen. Grew up with a dairy farm right across the street. Saw my grandmother wring a million chickens necks. Picked a thousand miles of beans. Hauled tons of hay. It's all so normal that I'm shocked sometimes when I meet folks who don't know anything about farm and country life. 

And everyone should experience cleaning out a chicken house at least once. That's something you'll never forget. Ever. Ever.


----------



## MDsapper

i remember being chased by chickens on my uncles farm when i was a kid


----------



## Tacitus

oldvet said:


> You would be amazed at the number of folks that live in the Northern "big cities" that are surprised to find out that us Texans actually drive vehicles and don't ride horses or ride in buggies or wagons everywhere we go.
> 
> Some even think we still have "shoot outs on main street at high noon".


Funny thing is, those shoot outs on the street pretty much only happen in the big cities. Maybe they should ban guns in those big cities.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

They really freak over well water!


----------



## zracer7

8thDayStranger said:


> And everyone should experience cleaning out a chicken house at least once. That's something you'll never forget. Ever. Ever.


Growing up in the country I'd moan and complain about cleaning the coop. My father had us do it twice a year. Now that I live near the city i miss having my own eggs. My DW about fainted when I told her "yeah occasionally the egg would get poo on it, we washed'em and ate just the same." O_O


----------



## LincTex

zracer7 said:


> My DW about fainted when I told her "yeah occasionally the egg would get poo on it, we washed 'em and ate just the same."


Once the poo is dried it won't come off, anyway. I just crack the egg on the opposite side.


----------



## ras1219como

We had ducks when I was growing up and a duck pen is just about as messy as a chicken coop but not near as smelly. I do miss duck eggs though...good flavor.


----------



## k0xxx

LincTex said:


> Once the poo is dried it won't come off, anyway. I just crack the egg on the opposite side.


We use a little sponge type block with sandpaper on it to lightly remove the dried stuff.


----------



## FatTire

Hmm... I read an article in an old 'mother earth news' about egg storage. The gist of it was, eggs keep longer with all the stuff on them, just fwiw...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yup ifin yer gonna keep em a spell, don't warsh em. Gotta natural coatin on em what keeps em fresh longer.


----------



## Country Living

OldCootHillbilly said:


> They really freak over well water!


And there's extra freaking out when they realize the faucets, toilets, etc. flow into a septic tank out in the yard instead of being flushed miles down a pipe to a public tank. Yep, kiddo.... you're standing on a vat of poop.

It's even more fun when the aerobic sprinklers go off and they first realize the water is coming from the septic system's discharge tank..... no, I take that back.... the fun is when they know where the sprinkler water comes from and they don't move out of the way fast enough...


----------



## *Andi

And how did we get here from the OP...

lol

I do not wash our eggs ... just dust them off before cooking.


----------



## dixiemama

A man who has since passed, received some fresh eggs from us (before we started prepping and I knew what to do with extra), they were still warm and filthy. I told him they still had S on them and he almost knocked me down to get to the stove! His daughter about had a coronary because he didn't wash them first. 'They have chicken poo on them Daddy, you have to wash them first!' His only response? 'Where's my bacon grease?' Lol


----------



## goshengirl

*Andi said:


> And how did we get here from the OP...


Seven pages of responses. 

Remember the game 'telephone'?


----------



## lazydaisy67

This year at the Iowa state fair some 'animal lovers' hid in an exhibit barn after it was closed and then poured red paint all over the carved butter statue of a cow. I guess it was to protest eating butter or something, lol. 
I don't know if a lot of NYC people even know where Nebraska and Iowa are let alone what we do here or how we live. It irks me to no end that these are the people lobbying congress to get laws passed about how we handle/feed/kill the animals out here. I also feel very sorry for them that they can't wake up and see what I see out my window every morning and smell the clean air I smell, and hear the crickets at night and see the STARS!!!


----------



## LincTex

k0xxx said:


> We use a little sponge type block with sandpaper on it to lightly remove the dried stuff.


One egg out of 70-80 might have a little bit on it. It isn't a problem.


----------



## Country Living

Since we're on the topic of chickens... those of you who raise them might get a kick out of this. The young grandkids are here for a few days. This is their first visit since we got the chickens. Grandson told me the rooster ran up to one of the hens and "grabbed it" because it was wandering away...... I told their daddy he was on his own for this.....


----------



## mdprepper

lazydaisy67 said:


> I also feel very sorry for them that they can't wake up and see what I see out my window every morning and smell the clean air I smell, and hear the crickets at night and see the STARS!!!


I could cry every time we leave West Virginia to head back to Maryland. I am normally in bed by 9pm at home but in West Virginia I will sit outside until 2am just looking up at the sky full of stars and listening to nature. It is so beautiful.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Country Living said:


> Since we're on the topic of chickens... those of you who raise them might get a kick out of this. The young grandkids are here for a few days. This is their first visit since we got the chickens. Grandson told me the rooster ran up to one of the hens and "grabbed it" because it was wandering away...... I told their daddy he was on his own for this.....


We was at the zoo one time years go. Came up ta the monkey pen, they had big shade nets set up fer em. Layin on top a onea them nets was a monkey............shall we say chokin the chicken. Feller standing there with his daughter an she asked him what the monkey was doin. Momma made me leave for I gotta hear what he cam up with on that en!:rofl:


----------



## ras1219como

OldCootHillbilly said:


> We was at the zoo one time years go. Came up ta the monkey pen, they had big shade nets set up fer em. Layin on top a onea them nets was a monkey............shall we say chokin the chicken. Feller standing there with his daughter an she asked him what the monkey was doin. Momma made me leave for I gotta hear what he cam up with on that en!:rofl:


Coot I just about choked on my soda while reading this! Lol


----------



## Jason

I just read this entire thread straight through. I've lived on a working farm my entire life and I can relate to every story. From animals and their care, to my snotty (adult) cousin who wouldn't eat our eggs because they weren't as fresh as the ones from the store, to why I drive an old truck instead of going 40K in debt on a new one, the stories just go on and on. 

If these scenarios were jokes instead of real life they'd be funny. When you realize it's the truth, it's just sad.


----------



## dirtgrrl

zracer7 said:


> From now on if the subject comes up about where to get food in a SHTF situation I'll tell people to "just go to the food factory in the Nevada desert. That'll thin out the herd. :lolsmash:


Oh, for Pete's sake, DON'T send them here! There's almost 2 million people here in the valley already, most of 'em complete idiots!


----------



## zracer7

dirtgrrl said:


> Oh, for Pete's sake, DON'T send them here! There's almost 2 million people here in the valley already, most of 'em complete idiots!


Yeah my mother lives in Vegas and while visiting her for two weeks I was freaking out that if TSHTF all my preps were back home and I'm in the middle of the desert. Wonder what kind of chaos would result in the Hoover dam losing its ability to manage water and electricity. I sure as heck wouldn't want to walk to southern California.


----------



## wtxprepper

My wife is the same way she won't eat the chicken that we raise and will sell the eggs then turn around and go to the store and buy a Tyson chicken and a carton of farm fresh eggs, it got to the point where I would bring the eggs in wash em and put em in the carton that she bought from the store and killed one of the hens gutted and plucked it and had it cooking when she got home, she ate it with no complaints till I told her a couple days later. She don't trust me cooking anymore lol, but she will just have to get over it when we go completely self sufficient


----------



## LincTex

wtxprepper said:


> My wife is the same way she won't eat the chicken that we raise and will sell the eggs then turn around and go to the store and buy a Tyson chicken and a carton of farm fresh eggs,


She needs to take a tour of those farms and/or processing facilities.


----------



## crabapple

I was raised on a farm & was surprised to find out that in upper NY state, there are very large farms.
That the Whole State was not like New York City.
At least I found out before I met someone who lived there!!
The biggest shock was last July/2013, when I spent a week in Nicaragua, Central America.
A 23 oz. steak cost 23 dollars or 568 Cordobas.
The people were great, I ate red beans & rice, eggs & pan cake every mourning for seven days.
I felt like I was from NYC! Had to remind myself to call myself a North American, because they are Americans too.
They are Central Americans.
Best thing I ever did was take the family to Nicaragua, to see how others made ends meet.


----------



## Tirediron

I often wonder, since the City vegetarian types say that they care so much for the welfare of animals WHY do they keep eating the animals food vract:


----------



## TheLazyL

Tirediron said:


> I often wonder, since the City vegetarian types say that they care so much for the welfare of animals WHY do they keep eating the animals food vract:


You mean Vegetarians KILL plants?!  Shouldn't there be laws against that? :rofl:


----------



## *Andi

LincTex said:


> She needs to take a tour of those farms and/or processing facilities.


That will work every time.


----------



## Roslyn

My neighbor has a large hay field and when he cuts it the whole hollow smells divine! I love the smell of hay!

My husband travels just about everywhere for work, and he would rather clean the stinkiest chicken coop on earth than be forced to walk through NYC Chinatown. He said the smell from the restaurants and the garbage everywhere made his stomach turn and he almost lost it on the sidewalk. He can't believe that people are serving and eating food from the restaurants that smell like a trash bin.


----------



## Texas

As to the vegatarian comment, here is mine.... My food poops on yours!!


----------



## jeff47041

Roslyn said:


> My neighbor has a large hay field and when he cuts it the whole hollow smells divine! I love the smell of hay!
> 
> My husband travels just about everywhere for work, and he would rather clean the stinkiest chicken coop on earth than be forced to walk through NYC Chinatown. He said the smell from the restaurants and the garbage everywhere made his stomach turn and he almost lost it on the sidewalk. He can't believe that people are serving and eating food from the restaurants that smell like a trash bin.


Oh, I put a new roof on a Chinese restaurant once. Only once! I love Chinese food, but that putrid smell coming from all of the roof vents is just too much to handle. Your post brought back really bad memories. I've never thought about what a place like Chinatown would smell like...


----------



## LincTex

jeff47041 said:


> Oh, I put a new roof on a Chinese restaurant once. .... the smell coming from all of the roof vents


I would've thought the sticky gooey nastiness from the vents would have been the worst


----------

